# -ㄴ다



## AccioJo

What is the meaning of a verb when it has ㄴ다 at the end?
사랑한다 - 사랑하다
?


----------



## kenjoluma

사랑하다 is 동사 기본형
.
사랑한다 is 동사 현재형.


----------



## nhk9

one is the infinitive, (ie. dictionary form)
one is the finite (indicative present form)


----------



## simka

nhk9 said:


> one is the infinitive, (ie. dictionary form)
> one is the finite (indicative present form)


 

more accurately ^ ^

the first one (사랑한다) is the finite (indicative present form)
and the second one (사랑하다) is the infinive (dictionary form)

So, in conclusion
-ㄴ다 is usually a present tense ending
ex) 노래하다(sing) + ㄴ다 => 노래한다


----------



## AccioJo

So its similar to -고 있어요 ?


----------



## kenjoluma

먹다
먹는다
먹고 있다

to eat (dictionary form, infinitive)
eat(s) (present form)
be eating (continuous form)


----------



## AccioJo

So 먹는다 is interchangeable with 먹어?


----------



## kenjoluma

AccioJo said:


> So 먹는다 is interchangeable with 먹어?


 

먹는다 is a _basic_ present form. 

먹다 is a basic (basic verb) form.

If you add '-어' to a basic verb form, it's like adding a colour to colourless palette(basic verb). '-어' can be various colours. '-어/아' can be an imperative, or an casual (impolite) narrative present form, or a conjunctive. 


So, if you say '먹다', it sounds like a dictionary. Sounds like a robot talking. 
(exception: '-다' can be rarely an abbreviation for '-다가'. '-다가' is another colour you can add to basic verb)

If you say '먹는다', well, it still feels like very neutral. 

If you say '먹어', (in the case of a 'narrative present casual form' is used), well, finally it has a 'colour'. This 'colour' can be translated as 'attitude', or 'personality'.

This feature in Korean language may be somewhat strange to European language speakers...


Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## AccioJo

Thanks ,you explained it very well )


----------

